# Ohio Theme parks - any timeshares in the vicinity?



## anteween

My son was watching the travel channel and really wants to go to some theme park in Ohio.  Anyone know if there are any timeshares near Sandusky, Ohio?

Or by Kings Island, OH  

Finally thinking about our summer vacation 2010.


----------



## Twinkstarr

There's one not too far from CP in Port Clinton, but I don't think it's that nice.

I'll look up the name for you, I think it trades on II.

I only live an hour from Cedar Point. If you love coasters, it's the place for you.


It's Erie Islands Resort & Marina (ERI), only gets a 5.5 on TUG reviews.


----------



## laurac260

I live 15 minutes from Kings Island.  There are no timeshares near here.  KI is basically surrounded by rural/suburbia.


----------



## rod

Your best bet for a timeshare to visit Cedar Point is Apple Valley Resort (RCI #1368 ), Howard, OH.  It is about 100 miles from Cedar Point, about a 2 hour drive.

If you want to visit Kings Island, Apple Valley Resort is one of your better options.  It is about 150 miles from Kings Island, about a 2-1/2 hour drive.  Other choices are Hotel Nashville (RCI #1982), Nashville, IN, about 125 miles (2-1/2 hours), Taylorsville Lake Resort (RCI #1147), Taylorsville, KY, about 150 miles (2-1/2 hours), and French Lick Springs Villas (RCI #1788), French Lick, IN, about 200 miles (3-1/2 hours). 

Hotel Nashville has very little availability and Taylorsville Lake is rated very low.


----------



## jadejar

I own at Apple Valley Resort if you would like any info about it.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Colleen,

If you decide to go to Cedar Point  which many consider the roller-coaster capital of amusement parks - consider renting a cottage or condo on one of the nearby Bass Islands in Lake Erie. The Bass Islands are a group of 3 Islands - North, Middle and South Island. The resort town of Put-in-Bay is on South Island. Also nearby but technically not part of the Bass Islands is Kelleys Island. You can get to the islands by ferry.

Here's an online island vacation planner site with good info including a section on lodging

and Lake Erie Island Resort on Middle Bass Island

Kelleys Island info

Bass Island info from wikipedia along with map which includes Kelleys island

For information on Cedar Point - see http://www.cedarpoint.com/

Port Clinton and Catawba Point Ferry Information

There's also cabins and cottages for rent on the mainland near Cedar Point if you prefer to stay on the mainland.

Whatever you decide, have a great vacation.

Richard


----------



## laurac260

If you want Cedar Point, I would go with what the previous poster said.  That's where I would go anyway, but then I grew up around Kings Island and live there now, so that would not be a vacation location for me.

Now, if you WANT to do Kings Island, there is a Great Wolf Lodge on site.  It looks very nice (I have no reason to stay there, and have never been inside).  You can do Kings Island in a day and be done with it, or you can make it a long weekend, as they do have a nice water park as well.  If I WAS going to do Cincinnati as a vacation, I would do KI, then the Cincinnati Zoo and Botanical Gardens, the aquarium, the underground railroad museum, maybe catch a reds game (perhaps the Dodgers would be in town?), or take a riverboat cruise up the Ohio River.  Also there are some GREAT restaurants in Cincinnati.  I would stay downtown, and stay at the Garfield Inn and Suites.  You can find, reasonably priced, one and two bedroom apartment style hotel rooms, complete with full kitchen, dining area, living room, 1 1/2 to 2 bath, and some have rooftop garden patios where you get a panoramic view of downtown.  

If you like zoos, some of the best in the country are right here in Ohio.  Cincinnati has always been rated one of the best zoos in the country, but Columbus has the distinction of being the #1 rated zoo in the country (thanks, Jack Hanna!)  Cleveland is a pretty nice zoo too.  The great thing about vacationing in Ohio, if you sit in the middle of Ohio, you can get to the following cities within 3-5 hours:  Pittsburgh, Columbus, Cleveland (Rock and Roll Hall of Fame Museum) , Cincinnati, Indianapolis (Indy Motor Speedway, zoo aquarium, awesome children's museum), Lexington (KY Horseparks), Louisville, Knoxville, Nashville, Detroit   (and then into Canada), North to Lake Erie, or South to the Smoky Mountains.    I'm sure I am leaving alot out, but you get the picture.  There is a lot to see and do.


----------

